# Chinese Plywood



## JC (Jun 3, 2006)

I would like for everyone to be aware that almost all of the plywood sold in the United States is now produced in China. I have been working with this plywood for the last week. I like plywood, but I also hate the product that I am getting. I do not think that there is enough profanity in the English language to describe this plywood. I am having second thoughts about purchasing any hive parts that use plywood. I am switching to solid wood whenever possible.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

JC said:


> I am switching to solid wood whenever possible.


and I'm betting a lot of that comes from Chile.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

http://www.woodweb.com/knowledge_base/Problems_with_Chinese_Plywood.html


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

I like the Baltic Birch veneered products from Russia and Finland - been using them for years. 

Here is import of plywood in the U.S. chart:

http://www.nationmaster.com/graph/e..._ply_and_ven-trade-us-imports-plywood-veneers

MM


----------



## JC (Jun 3, 2006)

Barry Digman said:


> http://www.woodweb.com/knowledge_base/Problems_with_Chinese_Plywood.html


What a great website. Thanks. I e-mailed the information to the president of our woodworker club.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Barry said:


> and I'm betting a lot of that comes from Chile.


And I'm guessing that Fred Rossman's woodenware, that contains no plywood in anything I've gotten from him, is domestic. Again, I'm only guessing but I can't imagine Fred buying wood from Chile or, heaven forbid, China.

Please, don't break my heart and tell me I'm wrong.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Plywood from china....seems everyday I read of something else from somewhere other then the USA....do we make anything in this country any longer....dang...


----------



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

If we're willing to demand it and pay the extra buck for it...hopefully. Even our kids are looking for made in the USA now and will put it back if it doesn't say it. My wife now also takes it a step farther and looks to see if the product made in another country is a communist, dictatorship, lousy with human rights... and so on. Totally took me by surprise. I just looked for USA to try and keep it here.


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Fred uses solid Cyprus from his big ole piles of it out back. But I sent him a email and asked him? Fred, tell me that's home grown lumber?


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Jeffzhear said:


> Plywood from china....seems everyday I read of something else from somewhere other then the USA....do we make anything in this country any longer....dang...


Well, I noticed while reading my shampoo bottle this morning, that it is made in the US 

Wow, I had no idea that we imported plywood from China. What is it that you don't like about it? I haven't bought any plywood in quite some time, so I'm wondering if this is a new product on our market.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Bizzybee said:


> Fred uses solid Cyprus from his big ole piles of it out back. But I sent him a email and asked him? Fred, tell me that's home grown lumber?


Hi Biz, Can you just picture Fred calling down to Chile to order a batch?


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

LOL

Here be the word straight from the horses mouth. Rossman Bees

"Our intentions are not to buy from China. Our Cypress is homegrown."


----------

